
Winter Olympics on Linux - chanux
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2010/Feb-11.html
======
pmjordan
FWIW, I watched the Winter Olympics (well, the snowboarding) on
<http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/> which worked fine on Linux. I'm
guessing it's not usable from North America? (this isn't a pirate site, the
Vancouver 2010 site actually links to it.)

As much as I hate Flash, I'm not sure replacing it with Silverlight is vastly
better. I suppose with Moonlight lagging only a few months behind the MS
plugin it's a lot better than the Adobe monoculture (hah, "mono"-culture).
Still, I think the real problem is the fact that it's a plugin, not part of
the browser itself, which Silverlight doesn't change.

